# Hello from Tilly



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello from Tilly. I'll see you at the Global!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why is she wearing a mask :lol: 

She is lovely :wink:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Or is that bubblegum - mind she doesn't get it in her hair! :lol: 

She's gorgeous.  

Viv


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwwww, what a wee cutsie!

But is she a :lilangel:?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Tilly

From Tess

(The picture is of me when I was a wee puppy)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a little darling


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAAHHH so cute what a little bundle of fun


Anne


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi, Tilly
> 
> From Tess
> 
> (The picture is of me when I was a wee puppy)


What a babe, Tilly also here is our latest addition Ollie, Sent to us from the breeder ,We get to cwe pick her up Friday. God we are a load of softies arn't we.

Sorry, you got two pictures, Im rubbish at this photo thing.
_(Fixed it for you Cliffy. Zeb.)_

(Zeb again. It *was *fixed. I checked it before and after posting so I don't know what's going on here???
Sorry Cliffy - please post again, it was a lovely photo.)


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

What a cutie, looks like there will be several pups at the global.
Hi Tilly, lookforward to meeting you Otto and Muffin


----------

